# Ruger Bearcat: Anyone have one? Comments please



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Considering getting one so comments by anyone who has one would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't have a Bearcat, but really enjoy the Ruger single-six and blackhawk I do have.
Let us know what you decide. I may have to get one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Backlighting said:


> Considering getting one so comments by anyone who has one would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I have both a Bearcat "Shopkeeper" .22, bird's head grip, engraved cylinder, 3' barrel and a Bisley .44 Mag. both are all stainless. Like all Ruger single actions they are well made, robust and reliable. The Bearcat is a real nice little gun.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Had one, but found it too puny and toy-like compared to a regular Super Single Six, and nowhere near as accurate. Mine got sold off after a few uses.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Scorpion8 said:


> Had one, but found it too puny and toy-like compared to a regular Super Single Six, and nowhere near as accurate. Mine got sold off after a few uses.


Indeed they are small, but I'm 6 ft. tall and have not found that to be a problem. They are .22's and do not need large grips for recoil absorption. I kinda' like their compact size. Anything bigger and I'd want a larger caliber. Basically as with most 22's they're just "fun" guns. Toy like? Well maybe, but at least not to me. I do have to admit I really haven't used mine. When I go out shooting I want to make a lot of noise and practice with a caliber that my life may depend on, 22's just don't do it for me. I just really liked the looks, feel and construction of the damn thing. I have a bunch of .22's though, the "Bearcat" being one of the nicest. About the only .22 I will ever carry are the NAA mini derringers in .22 Magnum. Because of their size there really is no reason not to have one on your person in addition to what you would normally carry.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

My first revolver was a Bearcat. It was used as a plinker back when I was a youngster at 20. After a while it seemed to be small-ish. I sold that Bearcat after a bought a Single Six which offers everything a Bearcat does PLUS a 22 Mag cylinder! The Single Six is twice the gun of a Bearcat which I think is suited for a teenagers first revolver.


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have an unconverted Bearcat made in 1971, don't shoot it much, but really like it, it is a vary pleasant little gun to shoot. Thinking of getting one of the new stainless models with adjustable sights just because. The one i have now will go to my great grandson someday.


----------



## airweight442 (Jul 28, 2016)

My wife and I had one several years ago---lost it in a house fire. I just never got that excited when we had it, and consequently was never any good at shooting with it. It was a good gun. A good old 4 inch Ruger Standard auto or a S&W model 17 is more to my liking.

SHADY is right---the Single Six is a better gun.


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 5, 2017)

I have two. One stainless, one blued. Both with adjustable sights. Fantastic pieces and fun to shoot.


----------

